# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Fragmentação - Acropora efflorescens

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como alguns poderão saber resolvi partir uma das minhas Acroporas efflorescens!Assim, resolvi abrir este tópico para documentar todo o processo, que tratando-se de um coral raro e acima de tudo bastante valioso, será concerteza uma situação a ficar registada.

O projecto...



A fragmentação foi um sucesso em todos os sentidos! Uma tarde bem passada - obrigado Alexandre e João Branquinho! 

Como não podia deixar de ser aqui vão as fotos - tiradas pelo João Branquinho, enquanto o Alexandre sem medo (pudera... o coral não é dele!!!) aplicava os seus fartos conhecimentos do manuseamento do Dremel com o novo disco de diamante!

A marcação dos cortes



Os cortes verticais - o coral não é muito duro mas muito grosso!



O final da primeira etapa





A segunda etapa - mais complicada pela grossura do coral



E por fim o toque final



Com a última muda pendurada



Resultado e material



Já depois do jantar, com muita calma comecei as colagens com Super Cola 3 



O resultado ao fim de algum tempo



E por fim passada que está a primeira hora depois de voltarem ao aqua e ao meu novo porta mudas, já é possível ver os pólipos abertos! :wink:  :wink: 







A "mãe" também já em recuperação - acompanharei este processo com fotos.



Deixo de novo os meus agradecimentos ao Alex e ao João, pela ajuda.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Diogo:

Parabéns pela tua coragem. Muito poucos fariam o mesmo.

Vou meter um link no coralfrags.org para este tópico que vale bem a pena!

Já agora, tens alguma estimativa para o tempo necessário para o coral retomar o tamanho original?

Da próxima vez que decidires cortar de novo, conta comigo para a lista de interessados.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras! Não faço ideia do tempo em que vai recuperar. Recentemente cortei um canto à outra e em menos de 2 semanas tinha já pólipos a crescer na zona partida - como liguei hoje um reactor de cálcio, estou esperançoso que cresça bem rápido!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Passada que está mais uma hora, vejam o estado das mudas...






Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> Não faço ideia do tempo em que vai recuperar. Recentemente cortei um canto à outra e em menos de 2 semanas tinha já pólipos a crescer na zona partida - como liguei hoje um reactor de cálcio, estou esperançoso que cresça bem rápido!


Oi, Diogo 
Homem de coragem e grande trabalho numa acropora tão bela.
Se esse corte é aquela que eu tenho digo-te que a muda ( que eram 2 pedaços) se fundiram e formaram uma só... Nem sabia que os corais faziam tal coisa... E já se está a expandir para a rocha com novos pólipos.
Impressionante, não???

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente trabalho meus senhores!!!

Só não precebi a presença do Branquinho. Já esá convertido a sério, é?!  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Parece-me a mim que essa é mesmo a melhor forma de fragmentar um coral grande. Estou certo que daqui a poucas semanas a colónia mãe estará como nova e não se notará qualquer fragmentação

 :SbOk:  Bom trabalho!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo

Parabens pela Coragem, e principalmente ao Alexandre pelos cortes  :Wink: 

Se todos fossem assim, a propagaçao de corais em Portugal era outra coisa..

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  .

Isto até parece um documentário do National Geographic Channel ...

Parabéns. Pela coragem, pelo trabalho, pelo documentário e pela minha muda  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Passadas que estão 24 horas, as mudas e a colónia mãe estão em grande forma! Devo começar a entregar as mudas já amanhã, e como é óbvio o Alexandres erá presenteado com a melhor muda!




> Se esse corte é aquela que eu tenho digo-te que a muda ( que eram 2 pedaços) se fundiram e formaram uma só... Nem sabia que os corais faziam tal coisa... E já se está a expandir para a rocha com novos pólipos.
> Impressionante, não???


Quero ver fotos disso!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Excelente!!!!

Tenho lá uma Turbinariazinha que está mesmo a pedir um tratamento desses. Já conhecia o método mas nunca tive coragem para avançar.  :EEK!:  

Agora o cenário é outro!

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Sim Nuno .... SIM


É mesmo para veres e aprenderes .... 

à tanto tempo que ando a apertar contigo para fazermos o mesmo a essa turbinaria....  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   Só falta oferecer-te o meu dremmel.

Pode ser que o Diogo agora te dê um emporrão.

Diogo:
Os meus Sinceros Parabens pelo sucesso. Mudas que ao fim de uma hora tem os polipos abertos .... é "d'homem".

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam dois pequenos vídeos:

http://www.supload.com/vid/MOV08283/74610202/mpg/ 

http://www.supload.com/vid/MOV08284/1006964068/mpg/ 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tenho excelentes notícias sobre esta operação. A parte branca dos frags já está a ficar revestida de tecido e os pólipos estão a ficar com uma leve tonalidade verde. Fotos para breve.

Entretanto vejam lá esta. Querem um frag? Lá para 2010 arranjam. Tentem ganhar o euromilhões até lá!  :Palmas: 

http://www.reeffarmers.com/limited500dollarefflo.htm

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Nuno

Então porque o Euromilhõres, para dar 125 dollares por um frag?
Em abril de 2009 já podes ter o teu  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Conforme prometido cá vão as fotos da evolução (perdoem-me a fraca qualidade mas não houve tempo nem arte para fazer melhor). Quanto às algas o aquário é novinho e está a passar por essa fase. As coisas apesar delas estão a correr bem por isso optei por colocar lá este frag.

04/03/2006


15/03/2006


Hoje já se notam uns pequenos relevos na parte lateral originalmente branca e agora quase totalmente coberta de tecido. Parecem-me pólipos a crescer.

Para apenas 11 dias parece-me verdadeiramente espectacular.

Obrigado Diogo!!!! Já agora, podias por umas fotos do coral mãe para se ver como está a recuperar.

----------


## João Magano

Sim senhor, parecem ser corais que recuperam rapidamente, a minha muda, também já estava a ficar com tecido num dos lados do corte, curiosamente ou não, o mesmo lado, o direito, até que nos ultimos 3 dias um eremita de patas azuis resolveu começar a jogar bowling com ela  :SbEnerve3:  , tantas vezes caiu, tantas horas ficou na areia, por vezes voltada ao contrário, e uma das vezes encostada á Euphillia, que agora está num estado lastimavél, tem inumeras zonas brancas  :Icon Cry: . Agora está colada a rocha mas não sei se terei intervido a tempo.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

A minha sofreu o mesmo traamento mas só por uns minutos porque deu para ver a cena.

Curiosamente ou não, sempre que coloco um frag, acontece sempre isso. Acho que os ermitas vêm uma rocha com algas ligeiramente diferentes e vão logo investigar.

Agora está tudo firmemente fixado com epoxy.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Obrigado Diogo!!!! Já agora, podias por umas fotos do coral mãe para se ver como está a recuperar.


Tal como os Vossos frags o coral Mãe apresenta já uma recuperação significativa. Aqui fica uma foto...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá:

As duas mudas que adquiri já apresentam a zona de corte toda coberta de tecido, estou a gostar de ver!!!

Abraço

Raquel

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

a minha muda apresenta alguns polipos brancos que não sei se poderá ser calcificação ou algum problema (Já Falei com o Diogo, mas segundo dizem uma imagem vale mais que 1000 palavras  :Coradoeolhos:  )



O que acham? o que reparo é que maior parte das vezes não vejo os polipos cá fora.

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Devo confessar que estava um pouco apreensivo quanto à viabilidade destas mudas feitas pelo Diogo. As Acroporas são corais extremamente sensíveis e a zona afectada pelo corte em cada uma das mudas foi bastante extensa além da mudança de águas, iluminação, etc. a que as mesmas foram sujeitas pouco tempo após a sua relização.

Hoje durante uma visita a casa do João Cotter e Nuno Prazeres tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo 2 das referidas mudas que estão simplesmente fantásticas estando a zona do corte praticamente recuperada e em crescimento. Espero acompanhar a evolução destes fragmentos históricos até os mesmo atingirem o tamanho da coral mãe!!!

Abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas Nuno,

Debaixo dessa acropora vejo muita alga coralina, indiciadora de intensidade de luz não muito intensa. 

Será que o coral está a apanhar luz suficiente? Como é a corrente nessa zona. Precisa de ser forte.

Quanto ao que referes, deixo isso para outros mais entendidos. De qualquer modo, parece-me que tens os pólipos demasiado retraídos. A parte branca parece-me ser descoloração, mas não estou seguro...

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas Luis,

o coral está a cerca de 25CM das t5 e num local com corrente (sem ser directa).

As partes que estão brancas já tiveram noutros locais,  mas recuperaram e passou para estes, o que me preocupa mais é não ver os polipos ou quando estão só se vê cerca de 5 no coral todo.

De qualquer maneira ontem baixei mais um pouco as t5 e hoje vou aumentar o periodo de iluminação, pois por causa das algas reduzi para 8 horas.

Esperar mais comentário ou ideias!!

1abraço,
Nuno Cruz

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Uma sugestão

As iluminárias T5 devem funcionar 12 a 14 horas por dia.

12 horas em novas e 14 horas a partir dos 4 mêses.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,

De facto, e ao contrário do que falámos, não parece que seja normal! Quando me falaste em "zonas brancas" pensei que te estavas a referir à zona onde o coral está a fechar - nas mudas que ainda cá tenho, esta zona apresenta alguns pólipos brancos espaçados.

Penso que poderás ter falta de cálcio ou a muda está, ou esteve, num local com pouca movimentação. A luz não me parece um factor muito importante neste caso uma vez que estes corais não são dos mais exigentes. Relembro que tenho as minhas mudas no meu "porta mudas", que como podem verificar não apanha luz directa.

A muda não está com bom aspecto e esses pólipos fechados e aparentemente vazios, não são um bom indício. Espero que melhore rapidamente.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Quanto à minha, dei-lhe um tratamento de choque e coloquei-a debaixo das HQIs logo no primeiro dia e a reacção foi excelente. De qualquer modo estou com um fotoperíodo minimalista com as Actínicas em 12 horas mas as HQIs com 7.

Quanto à agitação, não sendo fortíssima é bastante forte e será provavelmente a zona do aquário onde é mais caótica.

Quanto ao estado da recuperação, começam a surgir bem visíveis pólipos na parte lateral o que só pode ser bom! Logo que sejam fotografáveis com detalhe suficiente coloco nova foto.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Olá

Partilho com vocês o crescimento louco desta muda adquirida, é claro, ao Diogo.
No principio eram duas que se fundiram formando uma só e o resultado foi este:

Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gustavo,




> Partilho com vocês o crescimento louco desta muda adquirida, é claro, ao Diogo.


Estou pasmado! Isso não é um crescimento louco... é um crescimento impressionante!!! Por acaso não tens uma foto de como era a muda quando a vieste buscar?

Nota - essa muda é a única que fiz à outra efflorescens.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Não tenho mesmo.
Como a máquina não é nada de especial, é preciso tirar umas 20 fotos até ficar 1 ficar OK.
MAs, para se ter uma ideia, onde existe um pequeno espaço entre os pólipos maiores, aí só existia rocha e eram 2 mudas destintas. Pelo risco

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Parabéns Gustavo, excelente crescimento.

Aqui está a foto da minha.



Não cresceu tanto como a do Gustavo. Ainda não se adaptou ao fuso horário. :Whistle:  Ainda assim, respira saúde e já tem o corte coberto de pólipos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não cresceu tanto como a do Gustavo. Ainda não se adaptou ao fuso horário. Ainda assim, respira saúde e já tem o corte coberto de pólipos.


Não cresceu tanto como a do Gustavo porque é muito mais recente! A do Gustavo é uma muda que fiz para ver como funcionava da minha outra Acropora eflorescens...



Cortei-a no canto superior direito, onde ainda se pode ver uma ligeira depressão - também no coral mãe, em menos de duas semanas quase que nao se notava o corte. Acho que esta ainda cresce mais rápido que a outra... quem sabe em breve não a corto também!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - gostava de ver a evolução das mudas de todos! É uma boa forma de vermos como estão os nossos aquários e o que podemos melhorar - uma coisa é certa - TPA´s semanais, promovem o crescimento do corais de uma forma estonteante - eu não faço mudas de água há mais de 2 meses e notei isso mesmo!

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi, Diogo 
De facto o crecimento da acropora é bastante acelarado.
Dido isto porque tenho uma momtipora laranja á 4 meses e a acropora já a ultrapassou. Parece que uns crescem mais depressa que outros... :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Que idade tem a tua muda Gustavo?

O Diogo tem razão. Este post pode servir bem para o pessoal que comprou estas mudas comparar notas e corrigir um ou outro problema (qualidade da água, localização do coral, iluminação, agitação, etc...).

Por isso, sempre que colocarem uma foto ou uma referência ao vosso frag, não se esqueçam de mencionar os dados mais relevantes do aquário e da posição do coral.

Se as mudas tivessem todas o mesmo volume, fazia-se um concurso  :Coradoeolhos:  Quem, passado um ano, tivesse o maior coral ganhava!  :SbOk5:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Que idade tem a tua muda Gustavo?


A muda do Gustavo é de finais de Janeiro, pelo que ainda não tem 2 meses! Eram dois pequenos pedaços de acropora que colei numa pequena rocha! Nunca pensei que pudessem estar assim ao fim deste tempo!

Vou fazer uma muda para mim para ver a evolução - estou convencido que as mudas crescem mais rápido que o coral mãe, mas vou testar isso mesmo.




> O Diogo tem razão. Este post pode servir bem para o pessoal que comprou estas mudas comparar notas e corrigir um ou outro problema (qualidade da água, localização do coral, iluminação, agitação, etc...).
> 
> Por isso, sempre que colocarem uma foto ou uma referência ao vosso frag, não se esqueçam de mencionar os dados mais relevantes do aquário e da posição do coral.


É isso Nuno! Sem dúvida que será uma boa ideia.




> Se as mudas tivessem todas o mesmo volume, fazia-se um concurso  Quem, passado um ano, tivesse o maior coral ganhava!


As mudas eram todas iguais à excepção de 4 mudas duplas que fiz para o Rogério (que sei que não resistiu), João Mangano, Nuno Cruz (que como sabem também está a ter problemas) e para o Luis Nunes.

Quanto ao concurso... nah!!! O importante é que todos ganhemos com este post e se os comentários sobre a colocação das mudas, iluminação e condições em que as mantêm forem aqui colocadas, sem dúvida que assim será.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> estou convencido que as mudas crescem mais rápido que o coral mãe, mas vou testar isso mesmo.


Parece-me fazer algum sentido! :Admirado:  

Uma muda à partida, tem mais por onde crescer (digamos assim) que o coral mãe. Isto tendo em conta que um coral cresce mais nas extremidades.

Por outro lado, a "recuperação" de tecido onde o coral é "cortado", pode ser mais rápida, até por um processo próprio do coral, para se recuperar e regenerar!

Não?! :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Quando falei no concurso, estava a brincar, claro  :SbClown:  

Quanto às mudas crescerem mais do que o coral mãe, diria que é provável e, pelo menos aparentemente, acontece embora possa depender da forma como medem crescimento. Pode-se medir de muitas maneiras, comprimento, volume, peso, superfície (área), número de pólipos, etc...

Acho que o parâmetro mais correcto seria a taxa de crescimento da massa (peso). Se assim for, é muito difícil nos nossos aquários fazer-se a experiência que o Diogo refere a ponto de ser totalmente conclusiva.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Quanto às mudas crescerem mais do que o coral mãe, diria que é provável...
> Acho que o parâmetro mais correcto seria a taxa de crescimento da massa (peso). Se assim for, é muito difícil nos nossos aquários fazer-se a experiência que o Diogo refere a ponto de ser totalmente conclusiva.


Este fds vou cortar um pouco e ver como se comporta!

Entretanto aqui ficam fotos dos desenvolvimentos do coral mãe - está agora praticamente "fechada"!





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Infelizmente tenho a comunicar que ontem o frag começou aparentemente a perder algum tecido ("pelar") e hoje parece estar pior. É à partida uma condição diferente da apontada pelo Nuno Cruz.

Perfeitamente desconcertante é o facto de ter ficado com uma cor espectacular a puxar quase para o vermelho antes começar a perder tecido.

Três opções se colocam:deixar estar e rezar para que o processo pare;tentar salvar algumas partes não afectadas.mudá-lo para outro aquário com iluminação menos agressiva (neste momento está debaixo duma HQI
de 250w);

O que acham?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Devido ao tamanho do bicho, eu diria que a primeira opção é a mais acertada... :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Nuno,

ele não poderá estar muito perto da hqi e estar assim a "queimar-se"

A minha parou de esbranquiçar mas tb não vejo melhoras significativas, assim que houver alterações coloco aqui uma foto nova.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Infelizmente tenho a comunicar que ontem o frag começou aparentemente a perder algum tecido ("pelar") e hoje parece estar pior. É à partida uma condição diferente da apontada pelo Nuno Cruz.
> 
> Três opções se colocam:deixar estar e rezar para que o processo pare;tentar salvar algumas partes não afectadas.mudá-lo para outro aquário com iluminação menos agressiva (neste momento está debaixo duma HQI
> de 250w);
> 
> O que acham?


Tenho pena de ler estas linhas! De facto estas acroporas é suposto não gostarem de luz muito intensa, mas não deixa de ser verdade que a "mãe" está debaixo de uma das lâmpadas de 250W sem problemas!

Se a tentares partir (além da dificuldade que vais ter), só vais stressar mais o coral, pelo que eu oparia por deixá-la e rezar!!! Talvez a mudasse de local para uma zona mais profunda.

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Diogo, simplesmente fantástico a recuperação do coral mãe! E que tal o funcionamento do reactor de Ca? Notaste alguma diferença no crescimento dos corais?

Nuno, o teu aquário é ainda muito jovem e parece-me que estás a querer começar pelos corais mais sensíveis - SPS. Seria boa ideia arranjar alguns moles para ver como se comportam e daqui a mais algum tempo quando o aquário estiver mais estabilizado = desaparecimento total das algas e bom crescimento dos corais, voltares à carga com os corais duros. Temos que combinar mais uma visita para mexer nesses calhaus!!!

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Este tópico deixa-nos sem duvidas (como todos eles) vários ensinamentos.

Por um lado temos um coral fantástico e por sinal com uma fantástica recuperação, assim como vários "Frags" ou mudas com uma excelente recuperação e crescimento.

Por outro lado temos "mudas" (felismente poucas) que tiveram ou estão a ter uma dificuldade de adaptação.

Culpa do coral? Não. Culpa das mudas? Tambem não.

Então o que poderá estar a acontecer em alguns aquarios, para isto estar a acontecer?

Tal como diz o Diogo, e é a realidade, este coral é um coral de profundidade, como tal não tem uma grande necessidade de iluminação forte. Isto teoricamente.

O facto de estas mudas serem expostas a uma luz intensa repentinamente pode ser uma das razões do comportamento destes frags.

Seria curioso sabermos, para alem dos Watts e temperatura de côr, o tempo que estas lampadas têm de utilização.

Parece-me (e é apenas uma dedução minha) que alguns destes frags foram deliberamente expostos a fortes iluminações na ânsia de observarem as bonitas côres que o coral mãe apresenta.

Ao que tenho observado, este coral a quando a sua adaptação passa por uma primeira fase de acastanhamento e só no fim de adatado a iluminação expõe a sua bonita côr. É normal um coral ficar pálido quando submetido repentinamente a uma iluminação mais intensa. Isso pode ser observado quando trocamos de lampadas e ou não alteramos o foto-periodo ou não alteramos a altura da iluminária.

Minha conclusão.

Mesmo clareando o coral, mesmo nesta fase de adaptação o coral não deve ser mudado de local. Admitindo que os paramentros da agua estão aceitáveis, devemos dar tempoao coral para se adaptar as novas condições, sejam elas de luz intensa, sejam elas de uma iluminação mais fraca.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo, simplesmente fantástico a recuperação do coral mãe! E que tal o funcionamento do reactor de Ca? Notaste alguma diferença no crescimento dos corais?


Sem dúvida que noto! Ao início ainda pensei que fosse sugestão... Agora vê a diferença da "mãe" em 3 dias - começaram a crescer os pólipos na zona já coberta...









> Nuno, o teu aquário é ainda muito jovem e parece-me que estás a querer começar pelos corais mais sensíveis - SPS.


É uma boa razão!




> Parece-me (e é apenas uma dedução minha) que alguns destes frags foram deliberamente expostos a fortes iluminações na ânsia de observarem as bonitas côres que o coral mãe apresenta.
> 
> Ao que tenho observado, este coral a quando a sua adaptação passa por uma primeira fase de acastanhamento e só no fim de adatado a iluminação expõe a sua bonita côr. É normal um coral ficar pálido quando submetido repentinamente a uma iluminação mais intensa. Isso pode ser observado quando trocamos de lampadas e ou não alteramos o foto-periodo ou não alteramos a altura da iluminária.
> 
> Minha conclusão.
> 
> Mesmo clareando o coral, mesmo nesta fase de adaptação o coral não deve ser mudado de local. Admitindo que os paramentros da agua estão aceitáveis, devemos dar tempoao coral para se adaptar as novas condições, sejam elas de luz intensa, sejam elas de uma iluminação mais fraca.


Subscrevo as tuas palavras. Temos que dar tempo ao tempo - recordo a todos que estive para trocar uma das eflorescens porque tinha pouca cor e teimava em não deixar os castanhos. Agora, ao fim de uns meses, está bem mais bonita que a que cortei...

Entretanto, tal como tinha dito, fiz um pequeno corte na outra eflorescens para verificar o crescimento. Aqui fica a foto do pequeno frag feito ontem (que está na sump junto com os restantes frags, sob a lâmpada de 6500K)



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Julio, não podia ser dito melhor :SbOk:   :SbOk3:  
Abraço
GUstavo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Era só para dizer que a minha muda também está a crescer, embora a um ritmo baixo, mas está a crescer. Neste momento, já começou a crescer para cima da rocha a que está colada.

Até isto ter acontecido ainda estava com bastantes reservas, quanto à sua evolução. Agora estou bem mais optimista.

Inicialmente, estava particularmente procupado com a forte intensidade de iluminação, mas, ao que parece, a muda está-se a aguentar. 

Não tenho fotos ainda. Logo que puder, coloco.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Aqui vai uma foto da minha muda. É pena a máquina não prestar e o fotógrafo também não ajudar...



Entretanto já me apercebi também que alguns dos pólipos começam a ganhar tons de rosa/lilás. Parece-me que vai no bom caminho.

O tom esbranquiçado do coral que se vê na foto é luz a mais que a máquina ou eu não conseguimos compensar. Hei-de fazer um ensaio ao final do dia só com duas T5 ligadas, a ver se fica melhor...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica mais uma actualização do coral mãe... em 11 dias...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Aqui fica mais uma actualização do coral mãe... em 11 dias...


Espéctaculares os crecimentos no teu aqua....e parece que o reactor de cálcio está mesmo a dar mostras do seu trabalho  :SbSourire2:  , parabens pelo sucesso desse aquario :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica mais uma foto da evolução do coral "mãe"...


No dia do corte (26 Fev)



Ontem à noite...





PS - desculpem a falta de qualidade da última foto! Assim que possível substituo.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Não lhe dou mais 2 mesitos para tar pronta para outra :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não lhe dou mais 2 mesitos para tar pronta para outra


Vamos ver! Vamos ver...

Aqui vai mais uma foto de evolução...

Em 22 de Março


Hoje...


e mais uma foto extra...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Epá, afinal enganei-me...
Não lhe dou 1 mês :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O coral mãe continua a crescer bem. Agora num novo local tem já muitas pontas com cor definida...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

É pena não ter máquina actualmente para mostrar a evolução, mas a tua muda já começa a ganhar tons arroxeados nas pontas e está enorme e sempre aberta.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

A máquina não é nada de jeito. (1mpx) mas foi o que se conseguiu arranjar.
Penso que dá para ver.

Que achas Diogo?



Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Que achas Diogo?


Acho que está com óptimo aspecto!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Gostava de ver as evoluções das diferentes mudas! Se possível coloquem fotos... :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Frazão

Aqui está a minha muda, há cerca de 2 semanas.
Apresenta algum crescimento embora reduzido..

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

A minha viste in loco. Podes é colocar aqui a foto.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pela foto António!




> Podes é colocar aqui a foto.


Pois posso!!! Nem me lembrava que tinha a foto no telemóvel! Aqui vai (desculpa a qualidade)



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

a minha após ter estado quase a morrer  :yb620:  tem estado a recuperar com algum crescimento visivel.

Apenas ainda estou preocupado com a zona castanha visivel na foto



1abraço
Nuno Cruz

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

A minha muda tem crescido pouco, mas já é bem visível, de qualquer modo.



Espero que acelere a curto prazo pois vou reforçar a adição de cálcio e magnésio.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O Luis Nunes colocou uma foto no seu tópico da sua muda de eflo...



O crescimento é de facto muito bom e por lembrei-me de a colocar aqui (espero que não te importes Luis) e pedir actualizações - coloquem fotos das Vossas mudas...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Aqui está a minha. Em oito meses não cresceu muito, mas está bem bonitinha.

16-03-2006

24-11-2006

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Para darmos continuidade ao excelente tópico do Diogo, era bom podermos acompanhar a evolução das mudas que os vários membros adquiriram.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Para darmos continuidade ao excelente tópico do Diogo, era bom podermos acompanhar a evolução das mudas que os vários membros adquiriram.


Sem dúvida... :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Vamos lá a colocar fotos! Quero ver evoluções.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Olá,
> 
> Aqui fica mais uma foto da evolução do coral "mãe"...
> 
> 
> No dia do corte (26 Fev)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ola diogo
podias por uma foto do coral mãe e frags passado um ano.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> ola diogo
> podias por uma foto do coral mãe e frags passado um ano.


Não posso!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado: 
Quando a acropora recuperou na totalidade e porque tinha duas, acabei por vende-la. Infelizmente também, devido a uma grande infelicidade a acropora nem chegou a casa dele...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Magano

Frag do Luís Nunes, hoje:

----------


## Luis Nunes

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Minha , minha, minha.... e ta quase a voltar para casa 
 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

mais umas fotos de um frag que já está bem grande :SbSourire2:  

DSC03980.JPG


DSC03981.JPG

só é pena o crescimento deste coral ser tao lento :Icon Cry:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas



O frag está a crescer bem, mais rapido que muitas outras acroporas. Penso que nao seja daquela acropora do Diogo, mas sim da outra que ele tinha / tem.

----------

